

Ask YC: YUI for CSS grid - ra

I'm a big fan of blueprint for CSS, it's simple and does the job well.<p>However, I'm considering the YUI grid for my next project, mainly because I want fluid layouts.<p>Does anyone have any experience with fluid YUI grids to share?<p>thanks very much!
======
scorpioxy
I have used YUI grids extensively on a large scale website i am working on. It
is very good and i try to use it whenever i can instead of handwriting my
layout.

I would definitely recommend it. In fact, i would recommend all of YUI both
the JS part and the css part. I also would like to try blueprint when i get a
chance.

Oh, and for the quirks, well they're not really quirks. Anybody who has tried
to write cross platform css and JS would tell you of the nightmares that they
get if they ever get to sleep. Listen to Nate Koechley talk about grids and
base....he explains a lot of the decisions taken.

------
chaostheory
i'm using yui grids now. overall it's not bad... one quirk taht somewhat
annoys me is that their 100% grid isn't really 100% - there is a noticable
space on both the right and left

a lot of ppl also complain that yui is as verbose as tables... not to mention
the M$ buyout is looming over my head. I'm wondering if this will affect all
of Yahoo's open source efforts, since M$ still isn't very friendly towards
open source (yui becomes ie centric)

~~~
jauco
From <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/grids/>:

 _On the advice of our designers, the 100% grid (#doc3) has 10px of margin on
the left and right sides. This prevents the content from bleeding into the
browser's chrome. If you prefer, you can set it back to zero by adding this to
your document:_

#doc3 {margin:auto;}

------
jamongkad
All my web apps use Blueprint. Never had a problem with it whatsoever. YUI
seems good but doesn't have the simplicity and elegance of Blueprint imho.

------
michaelr
I haven't experienced any issues using the YUI css stuff; although I haven't
tried to do anything beyond the common use cases. However, I think it's worth
using if only to leverage the cross browser testing they've done.

------
ntoshev
I tried the YUI and ExtJS grids. Both seem to have quirks, but in the end I
chose ExtJS and it has worked for me so far. I looked at things like
performance to add dynamically 100 rows, and general flexibility.

~~~
DougBTX
He's talking about grids for page layout, not for columns of data.

Example:
[http://www.subtraction.com/archives/2007/0402_layers_cake.ph...](http://www.subtraction.com/archives/2007/0402_layers_cake.php)

